# Composer discoveries



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A thread for suggesting less-known composers of good music. I'll start with Juan Arriaga.

Arriaga was a Basque who showed great talent and went to study with Fetis at the Conservatoire in Paris. His teachers (Cherubini and Fetis) were very impressed by him and he quickly became Fetis's teaching assistant.

His best known works are the three string quartets written when he was sixteen, greatly influenced by Beethoven's Op. 18 from years earlier. Their quality is self-evident. He died in 1826 at nineteen from causes that are unclear.

Here's his String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I could go in many different directions, but I'll start with Christoph Graupner since I've been listening to him the last couple of weekends. Graupner was a German Baroque composer who lived during Bach's times.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christoph_Graupner


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I received a CD present from my sister in law "Hans Gal symphonies" never heard of him before but they are not at all bad.


----------

